# Eureka mignon xl



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

This new grinder from eureka comes with 65mm burrs but I can't find it anywhere for sale. Does anyone know where it can be bought?

Although I have to confess being a little worried about being an early adopter!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Geezercdg said:


> ...Although I have to confess being *a little worried *about being *an early adopter*!


 Why ?

* Because it's a Eureka ?

* Because it has 65mm burrs ?

* All of the above ?

* None of the above/other ?


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

I saw it on Bella Baristas website yesterday. Sold out but it was there, so at least they will supply it. I'm sure you can email them for a stock update

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-xl.html


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@BlackCatCoffeewas telling me about these too


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks for these replies. Bella Barista say they are expecting a shipment but because of Brexit etc and delays and covid they cant say when they might arrive. In the meantime I am in a quandry, do I wait or go for a specialita 55 (which is what I had intended to do before I heard of the 65mm XL version.

I've been down the `Grinder rabbit hole` for quite a while now and would quite like to come out! 🙂


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Why ?
> 
> * Because it's a Eureka ?
> 
> ...


 More to the point why would people be desperately excited about it compared to other grinders?

Mignon on steroids , same 4 g retention ? Same unfriendly adjustment mec?

I see it has "diamond burrs" but in a home setting I'd be surprised if anyone goes through enough coffee to run through the normal burrs .

What is granulometry? ( hint it isn't anything )

Lots of marketing talk that until we see one seems a little hollow tbh.

There is no reason not to buy it from Eureka , they are decent grinders , they are not Baraztza  it's is not new technology but currently I dont see a compelling reason to buy.

Let's see it pulled apart, what's the retention , how well aligned it is , are the burrs a new design or just off the shelf ones coated ?

Will tell us who is is aimed at, as seems a little woolly, has a hopper , is it a decaf Grinder fo shops or another addition to the bewildering line up of eureka home grinders ?


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Reasons to be interested in the xl;
•on demand - single dosing isn't right for everyone
•smaller footprint than a mazzer or other Eureka grinders
•established brand
•bigger burrs - bigger is better isn't it? 

I'd rather have an atom though. Purely based on styling. I already have a Mignon so would want something that looks different.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rickv said:


> Reasons to be interested in the xl;
> •on demand - single dosing isn't right for everyone
> •smaller footprint than a mazzer or other Eureka grinders
> •established brand
> ...


 Agree

Still good to know , whats the retention ( even using a hopper ) , people may want to purge or not.,

Bigger burrs can be better if not wonky aligned out of factory and flat burrs are more dependent on this than conical.

Yep is a great brand , I just dont see them currently really pushing anything new into the home market , just fudges around what they have, which is a little disappointing as it will challenge others to do the same . At the moment all the flat burr home grinders that are new are £1600 plus ( Levercraft , Lagom , Monoliths ) . Real competition wil come when someone can do a great single dosing flat burrs for under £1000 .


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Rickv said:


> Reasons to be interested in the xl;
> •on demand - single dosing isn't right for everyone
> •smaller footprint than a mazzer or other Eureka grinders
> •established brand
> ...


 Oh that's interesting. I was close to puplling the trigger on the perfecta and then spoke to Bella barista and they said there was a new one coming that would be "a game changer" so I thought I would wait. I know its subjective but I think the mignon looks more stylish than the atom which reminds me of a food processor. How do you find the mignon?


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> More to the point why would people be desperately excited about it compared to other grinders?
> 
> Mignon on steroids , same 4 g retention ? Same unfriendly adjustment mec?
> 
> ...


 Yes, some good points, what is granulometry!

What's a better grinder that looks stylish too (up to £700)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Geezercdg said:


> Oh that's interesting. I was close to puplling the trigger on the perfecta and then spoke to Bella barista and they said there was a new one coming that would be "a game changer" so I thought I would wait. I know its subjective but I think the mignon looks more stylish than the atom which reminds me of a food processor. How do you find the mignon?


 Not sure its this grinder from what I can see .

Game changer really is one of those phrases that makes my eye twitch 

I cant think of any game changer grinder currently , they all grind coffee ? then again I wont spend 2k on a grinder there have been some great progressions in getting grinders to suit people's needs better - single dosing, size, quietness, flexibility ( rpm ) . They all still work on the same basic principles grinders have for donkeys years.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Geezercdg said:


> Yes, some good points, what is granulometry!
> 
> What's a better grinder that looks stylish too (up to £700)


 What do you want it to do , be less concerned about the looks and having something that does what you want.

Hopper fed ? Single dose ? Etc etc


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Agree
> Still good to know , whats the retention ( even using a hopper ) , people may want to purge or not.,
> Bigger burrs can be better if not wonky aligned out of factory and flat burrs are more dependent on this than conical.
> Yep is a great brand , I just dont see them currently really pushing anything new into the home market , just fudges around what they have, which is a little disappointing as it will challenge others to do the same . At the moment all the flat burr home grinders that are new are £1600 plus ( Levercraft , Lagom , Monoliths ) . Real competition wil come when someone can do a great single dosing flat burrs for under £1000 .


Indeed. With regards to retention though I wonder how many home users could tell the difference in a blind taste test, purged vs unpurged. Eureka have a 65mm single dose grinder due out this year I read. Also the new Zeus and Century at some point should have some new tech. Again more business than prosumer but hopefully some trickle down tech in the next year.


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> What do you want it to do , be less concerned about the looks and having something that does what you want.
> 
> Hopper fed ? Single dose ? Etc etc


 Single dose, espresso, dont care about a hopper as I dont store in them.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rickv said:


> Indeed. With regards to retention though I wonder how many home users could tell the difference in a blind taste test, purged vs unpurged. Eureka have a 65mm single dose grinder due out this year I read. Also the new Zeus and Century at some point should have some new tech. Again more business than prosumer but hopefully some trickle down tech in the next year.


 Like a lot of things in regards to grinders, pep rays most couldn't tell the difference, and nearly never dozens anyone blind taste test.

But they read and consume stuff on forums and make decision based on data, myths , hearsay etc


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Geezercdg said:


> Single dose, espresso, dont care about a hopper as I dont store in them.


 Then why go for a hopper fed grinder , which probably has alt least 4 g retention ( guessing )


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Geezercdg said:


> Single dose, espresso, dont care about a hopper as I dont store in them.


 Perhaps have a think about what is more important to you and what you want to focus on , how it looks or its functionality and how that fits your workflow


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Then why go for a hopper fed grinder , which probably has alt least 4 g retention ( guessing )


 I've been looking for the best grinder so under £700 and the mignon was recommended by clumsygoat chap. I'd be happy to take advice so anything you can recomend?


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Geezercdg said:


> Oh that's interesting. I was close to puplling the trigger on the perfecta and then spoke to Bella barista and they said there was a new one coming that would be "a game changer" so I thought I would wait. I know its subjective but I think the mignon looks more stylish than the atom which reminds me of a food processor. How do you find the mignon?


What grinder are you using currently? I'm very happy with my Mignon. I've got a specilita and a manuale. I'm only a year in so I guess still wet behind the ears and Boots has a lot more experience than I do. I'm just airing the point of more of a newbie. Style is subjective and maybe I just fancy a change.


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Then why go for a hopper fed grinder , which probably has alt least 4 g retention ( guessing )


Fair point. I'm looking for the easy option so always have a half full hopper and love the on demand. I toyed with the idea of the niche but don't want the work flow that goes along with it. I have two young children though and time is precious and I'm constantly spinning plates. Would love to try one and see if I can tell the difference in the cup though.


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Rickv said:


> Fair point. I'm looking for the easy option so always have a half full hopper and love the on demand. I toyed with the idea of the niche but don't want the work flow that goes along with it. I have two young children though and time is precious and I'm constantly spinning plates. Would love to try one and see if I can tell the difference in the cup though.


 Yes, I def want a grinder that holds the portafiler. Ideally one thats easy to change grind every kilo but also that looks fairly stylish.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Geezercdg said:


> Yes, I def want a grinder that holds the portafiler. Ideally one thats easy to change grind every kilo but also that looks fairly stylish.
> 
> Any thoughts?


 Other can chip in , as I'm not sure what stylish in a grinder really is tbh.

If you are going to use a kg of coffee at a go , how many drink are you making as a hopper fed grinder might be a good option anyway

Do you intend to weigh your dose or not ? Would you consider second hand from a reputable seller from the forum


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

BB have got the wattage wrong, they put the RPM there instead of the 300w it runs on.

Not "1650 Watts", that would be the same as an EK43.

Some concern on Home Barista about it being underpowered for a higher RPM and burr size in comparison to the other Eureka models. Quite interested in reading a proper review of it though.


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Other can chip in , as I'm not sure what stylish in a grinder really is tbh.
> 
> If you are going to use a kg of coffee at a go , how many drink are you making as a hopper fed grinder might be a good option anyway
> 
> Do you intend to weigh your dose or not ? Would you consider second hand from a reputable seller from the forum


 I dont currently weigh and yes would consider second hand.


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Northern_Monkey said:


> BB have got the wattage wrong, they put the RPM there instead of the 300w it runs on.
> 
> Not "1650 Watts", that would be the same as an EK43.
> 
> Some concern on Home Barista about it being underpowered for a higher RPM and burr size in comparison to the other Eureka models. Quite interested in reading a proper review of it though.


 There is a video review on you tube


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Geezercdg said:


> I dont currently weigh and yes would consider second hand.


I would highly recommend weighing your grind. When I start with new beans I'm weighing, the grind, timing the shot and weighing the output for a 1.2 ratio. I use 16 grams of ground coffee to 32 espresso. Once I'm there I'll just weigh the shot and use the timer on the specilita for the grind time. I'll re weigh the grinds and time the shot every couple of days and make minor adjustments as needed.


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Rickv said:


> I would highly recommend weighing your grind.


 The problem is I have a sage oracle which isnt really designed to be easily tweaked. Although its sold as semi automatic its not designed for fiddling which is why I want to buy a new grinder and then look at new machines.


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Geezercdg said:


> The problem is I have a sage oracle which isnt really designed to be easily tweaked. Although its sold as semi automatic its not designed for fiddling which is why I want to buy a new grinder and then look at new machines.


That's fine. Just going forward even with a new grinder make sure you get a scale if you want consistency.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Hrm, only 100 quid less than the Zenith and Atom... probably worth the extra 100 unless you really need the smaller size.


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

allikat said:


> Hrm, only 100 quid less than the Zenith and Atom... probably worth the extra 100 unless you really need the smaller size.


 Which would you say is best - Zenith or Atom?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

I meant Helios, not Zenith... and given the tweaks to the Helios from the older Atom, I'd only get an Atom if it were priced significantly lower than the Helios. Which it isn't... so Helios. Then again, we can still play the "It's only 100 more for" game another step and all of a sudden we've gone from the £600 Mignon XL, via the £700 Atom/Helios to the £800 Olympus with 75mm burrs... No, winning is not possible in this game. But both the Olympus and Atom/Helios are bigger grinders, more commercial sized, so you have to take that into account too.


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Yes, thanks for that. I really appreciate you avice. I'll have a look for a helios.


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Helios looks good but it's a big old beast.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Think this is to cater to a different market, those who dont want a massive machine on the bench, bit more elegant, but still want something big burr with low retention,


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

B-Roadie said:


> Helios looks good but it's a big old beast.


 Yes it is. If you have the space for it, then it's going to be a little more capable than the Mignon, but not everyone does. And this is why I will never condemn Eureka for having such a huge range of grinders. It makes finding the right one for you pretty easy.


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm still on a Mignon mkII for now. I'm waiting to see what the rest of their "Oro" series is all about.

The Prometheus looks interesting, very little info around on that. The Zeus too although again it's a bit of a monster for home use.

The rumoured single doser which is supposedly going to be in the Niche price point ball park has me intrigued.

I can't fault Eureka for their designs vs other brands. Production quality seems a little variable on Mignon Specialita though. A relative had some significant shimming to do on his, it was visibly out of alignment, almost as if the motor spindle were bent but it wasn't. Not bad but also not fantastic support from BB on that one.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

B-Roadie said:


> I'm still on a Mignon mkII for now.


 I have of those too and either BB had my pants down or the fact in 2013 it was nearly £300 and a mignon chrono now is £245 yet a classic in 2013 was £165 and a classic now is £400 doesn't quite make sense to me?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@B-Roadie ive just ordered a specilita so hope its not shit🤣🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

I've run a Specialita for just under a year with no issues barring a little realignment during a strip & clean, I'm interested in the Mignon XL, but not because I want to buy one, but because I'm curious as to how they've allegedly got the retention down.

I'm not sure yet whether it's a genuinely upgraded model with low retention or a slightly beefier Specialita with 65's shoehorned in to catch the size queens?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Its bigger, i suppose though if you make the housing smaller theres less free space for grounds to occupy.

I think the only way to truely tell between retention and exchange would be to grind red beans then blue beans ans see whats what

I know my 50mm mignon would hold say 2g from a clean, then 0.1g the next dose,

Im going to see what the 55mm does in terms of retention


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Cuprajake said:


> @B-Roadie ive just ordered a specilita so hope its not shit🤣🤦🏻‍♀️


 Got it sorted in the end with some inventive shimming. It's a brilliant grinder to be fair except for the alignment out of the box. Much easier to use and FAR quieter than my Mk II.


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

I think I'm going to (try)and wait until the xl arrives, I think the Helios 65 is just too big, shame they don't offer a smaller hopper.


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Geezercdg said:


> I think I'm going to (try)and wait until the xl arrives, I think the Helios 65 is just too big, shame they don't offer a smaller hopper.


 Could you not just import one from Europe? 
https://www.espressocoffeeshop.com/Mignon-XL


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Karka said:


> Could you not just import one from Europe?
> https://www.espressocoffeeshop.com/Mignon-XL


 Yes, but they want the money transfered into thier bank account! Seems a bit odd, is this usual?


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

In my limited experience, very unusual. If you're buying something currently I'd only use a credit card for the legal protection it offers, asking for a money transfer is highly unusual and personally I'd refuse.


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Yes, I agree. Also I have no idea how much duty I'll have to pay on top due to brexit.


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Geezercdg said:


> Yes, but they want the money transfered into thier bank account! Seems a bit odd, is this usual?


 Yeah didn't realise that. Seems that's for any non Eu shipping destinations


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Seems there are threads on reddit where people in US can use a cc.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Coffee Italia offered an "incentive" of 2.5% off the retail price iirc if you paid via "bacs/money-transfer/bank"....whilst this looked good in reality it was their way of making sure you couldn't claim/retract/bounce "ALL" your money back from them when they didn't come through (and they don't)....you'd no-doubt "eventually" get your money back/refunded .....BUT....MINUS....their "handling fee/charge/re-stocking fee" bullshit that they use....they know that using a Credit Card in conjunction with a Section 75 gets them jack-shit when "you get all your money back" via your CC....they can't say no to Credit Card transactions as it'd look suspicious; hence the 2.5% incentive to anything other than a Credit Card.

Credit Card payments are the way to go if you want protection and peace of mind, especially if buying from abroad.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Credit Card payments are the way to go if you want protection and peace of mind, especially if buying from abroad.


 Especially when buying from coffee italia... should you ever be sufficiently daft as to do that...


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Are the 65mm Zenith Ti burrs essentially a mini Mythos burr?

I wonder if they'd fit the Mignon XL 🤔


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Coffee Italia offered an "incentive" of 2.5% off the retail price iirc if you paid via "bacs/money-transfer/bank"....whilst this looked good in reality it was their way of making sure you couldn't claim/retract/bounce "ALL" your money back from them when they didn't come through (and they don't)....you'd no-doubt "eventually" get your money back/refunded .....BUT....MINUS....their "handling fee/charge/re-stocking fee" bullshit that they use....they know that using a Credit Card in conjunction with a Section 75 gets them jack-shit when "you get all your money back" via your CC....they can't say no to Credit Card transactions as it'd look suspicious; hence the 2.5% incentive to anything other than a Credit Card.
> 
> Credit Card payments are the way to go if you want protection and peace of mind, especially if buying from abroad.


 Edit: just realised how boring my response was. Agree, pay by card, get those protections!


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Just a quick update. I have taken the plunge and pre ordered one on BB. No delivery date as yet but I'll post pics once it arrives.


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Can't decide between a Specilita (maybe it'd do??), Mignon XL and an Atom 65.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

The atoms are huge, theh retain more too


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

B-Roadie said:


> Can't decide between a Specilita (maybe it'd do??), Mignon XL and an Atom 65.


 Atom 60 as a happy medium?


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Atom 60 as a happy medium?


 Possibly but I can't see it being much better than a Specialita but they're Mignon XL money from what I can see.

I like the 65mm options as I have more burr options whenever they need replacing.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Geezercdg said:


> Just a quick update. I have taken the plunge and pre ordered one on BB. No delivery date as yet but I'll post pics once it arrives.


 Did they take money from you at order time?


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

No they didn't


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Geezercdg said:


> No they didn't


 Hmm. Seems BB have changed their mind about taking funds upon pre-order. I pre-ordered the Mignon XL from them today for expected arrival at the end of the month and they have definitely charged my card.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dallah said:


> Seems BB have changed their mind about taking funds upon pre-order.


 I have only ever pre-ordered my latest machine from Bella Barista, and that was back in July 2020. My card was charged straight away and the machine was delivered promptly as soon as they had stock of them.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I have only ever pre-ordered my latest machine from Bella Barista, and that was back in July 2020. My card was charged straight away and the machine was delivered promptly as soon as they had stock of them.


 @MediumRoastSteam I have no problem

with BB charging my card upon placing the pre-order. I expected they would and I trust them. It's just at odds with @Geezercdg said happened with his pre-order.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah not sure why he said that as they even told me they always take payment up front


----------



## Winnietheschmoo (Mar 11, 2021)

Have any of you got news about the relative merits or otherwise of the XL over the lesser Mignons? Lower retention, better grind uniformity, general quality in the cup? Also, I am mainly interested in filter and wondered if the XL aims to focus its quality at the expresso end of the grind scale? Would love to hear more about it and there is hardly any customer feedback or reviews online.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

It's definitely focussed on grinding for espresso. Sure you could open up the burrs wide enough to grind for brewed but given it has a portafilter holder, the grind on switch is meant to be bumped with a portafilter along with the fact that the control screen has one cup and two cup dosing options as the graphics it's very obvious that this grinder is b3ing pitched at espresso.

I have no experience of a Mignon so can't compare it for you. What I can say is it is as fast as my last ex-commercial grinder, the grounds are nice and fluffy, the grounds come in a well defined stream into a portafilter not sprayed over the work surface, the burrs come pretty decently aligned, despite the big burrs it's still the same small Mignon casing (just taller but still fits under standard cupboards) and the espresso brewed up in my MaraX are hitting most, if not all of the tasting notes of the 18 different SO coffees (all lighter roasts) I have run through it so far. My spouse is happy with the look & size of the grinder which was not the case with the ex-commercial I previously had. I had had it in bits to check the alignment of the burrs and to ever so slightly shim the lower burr in one place. The build quality is impressive. My only whinge is that the top plate of the casing is chromed plastic instead of metal like the rest of the casing. Minor moan. All in all I'm a very satisfied customer.

It is very intuitive to use. I have yet to feel the need to open the manual. Finally I'm happy it's built in Italy instead of China. I feel it's important knowing that the people who built the grinder were paid a decent livable wage as opposed to working under the generally poor working conditions imposed upon factory workers in China.


----------



## Winnietheschmoo (Mar 11, 2021)

Great to have some recent insights on the XL: thank you. On the topic of Brew v Espresso usage of this grinder, interestingly, the Eureka Mignon Brew Pro is specifically touted as a brew focused grinder complete with a set of brew focused burrs (according to Eureka). However, the touch screen controls are the same as all the other espresso focused Mignons and was clearly developed for espresso dosing. It also features the same portafilter push switch and the same hopper arrangement rather than a bespoke single dose solution. I bought the Crono variant, also supposedly a brew focused grinder, hoping that the timer would allow me to skip the 'switch off' step whilst avoiding costly and unnecessary (for single dosers) touch screen control. Sadly, the 50 mm burrs won't grind 30 grams in the maximum timed dose so I had to press it twice anyway. I also grind light roasted single origin coffees. I imaging the 65 mm burrs in the XL would at least speed up the grind, but it would only be worth the switch to the XL if the bigger burrs also delivered a significantly more consistent grind particle size and a better tasking brew. The plastic top plate is disappointing, especially given the cost. Have you found the retention to be as good as advertised?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@Winnietheschmoo I have no way to really measure the retention as I use the grinder as designed which is as an on demand grinder with a full hopper. There is very little space inside the grind chamber for grinds to hide though. The sweep arms are extremely thin and the space between them and the walls of the chamber is thinner still.

Perhaps some clever clogs here can come up with a way to figure out retention. I know I could always empty out the grinder and then single dose but that isn't how the grinder was designed and therefore retention measured that way would be misleading in my opinion.


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Great info here, as someone looking to upgrade my Comandante hand grinder there is a lot of useful points made. I was curious as to the difference between the XL and the Mignon, looks to be just the burr size 

Cheers, Andy


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@Andyz Differences as I understand them are larger burrs, uprated motor, increased sound insulation and redesigned lower burr carrier with far slimmer sweeper arms to help decrease grind retention and finally an improved adjustment knob. Oh and it is about 3cm taller as well.

As an owner of one I find it an excellent grinder. It produces grinds that need minimal faffing with once in the portafilter. After running 4kg through mine I have been able to dispense with WDT and simply bump the portafilter to even out the distribution and tamp. I always use a naked portafilter and the pours have all been good single streams without channelling or spritzing. It's is very quiet and you can easily have a conversation while it is grinding. I run it as an on demand and it is very consistent (about +/- 0.1g) between grinds. All in all a great grinder.

Full disclosure: I will be selling my Mignon XL soon as I am upgrading to a Lagom P-64. So bear that in mind when reading the above. 😁


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dallah said:


> I will be selling my Mignon XL soon as I am upgrading to a Lagom P-64.


 Ha! I was going to ask you about the reason you are selling your Mignon XL! GLWTS, and have fun with the Lagom!


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Dallah said:


> @Andyz Differences as I understand them are larger burrs, uprated motor, increased sound insulation and redesigned lower burr carrier with far slimmer sweeper arms to help decrease grind retention and finally an improved adjustment knob. Oh and it is about 3cm taller as well.
> 
> As an owner of one I find it an excellent grinder. It produces grinds that need minimal faffing with once in the portafilter. After running 4kg through mine I have been able to dispense with WDT and simply bump the portafilter to even out the distribution and tamp. I always use a naked portafilter and the pours have all been good single streams without channelling or spritzing. It's is very quiet and you can easily have a conversation while it is grinding. I run it as an on demand and it is very consistent (about +/- 0.1g) between grinds. All in all a great grinder.
> 
> Full disclosure: I will be selling my Mignon XL soon as I am upgrading to a Lagom P-64. So bear that in mind when reading the above. 😁


 "I love it so much I'm getting rid of it!"

Another relevant observation is the design of the grind adjustment wheel - it is bigger with graduations down the side to more finely adjust grind. Note that some still feel the need to mod this to a bigger wheel - I have the Specialita and the small diameter adjustment wheel is my only gripe.

The Specialita is a good grinder and seems to be the go-to home prosumer model, up to you as to whether or not you see value between that and the XL - common wisdom is that bigger is better with respect to burrs but I don't know how much additional cost is justified for more burr or a bigger adjustment wheel. Check the Eureka section of the Grinder forum @Coff Hey has done some cool videos taking apart Eureka grinders to show you some internal differences - I remember reading a comment alluding to better machining in the Specialita, not sure if that holds true into the XL or it is just "bigger is better".

The only other thing to throw in there is that these grinders are great if you use them as intended - on demand dosing from a filled hopper. If you want to single dose, explore the Niche Zero or Solo. Or be a complete baller and buy an endgame grinder like @Dallah!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Kjk said:


> I love it so much I'm getting rid of it!


 @Kjk I know it makes me look like a complete hypocrite but I came into an unexpected windfall. Without that bonus I would not be changing grinders as the chromed Mignon XL looks the dog's danglies and produces fantastic results in such a small case. I was never going to go for the Niche Zero as my missus veto'ed it on appearance. But my luck is in. Whether the Lagom will actually make a difference I can taste is a rather expensive gamble on my part. Fingers and toes crossed that it is worth it.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Dallah said:


> @Kjk I know it makes me look like a complete hypocrite but I came into an unexpected windfall. Without that bonus I would not be changing grinders as the chromed Mignon XL looks the dog's danglies and produces fantastic results in such a small case. I was never going to go for the Niche Zero as my missus veto'ed it on appearance. But my luck is in. Whether the Lagom will actually make a difference I can taste is a rather expensive gamble on my part. Fingers and toes crossed that it is worth it.


 No judgement, I'm waiting on a Niche but luckily have arranged for a new home for the Specialita otherwise I'd be in the same boat as you. It is all reminiscent of high school dating though "all loves before were false, but this is true, enduring love"!


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Dallah said:


> Full disclosure: I will be selling my Mignon XL soon as I am upgrading to a Lagom P-64. So bear that in mind when reading the above. 😁


 Haha yes I did happen to see the thread in the valuation section. Thanks so much for confirming the differences, really does sound like a great grinder. I need to decide whether I purchase something on demand or single dosing..... decisions, decisions, decisions 👍


----------



## Winnietheschmoo (Mar 11, 2021)

Speaking of decisions- I realise that as a daily filter coffee drinker with only occasional hankerings to brew an espresso, I am on the margins when talking about these grinders, but...would you go as far as to say that, the margin difference between these grinders is more pronounced when they are grinding for espresso rather than filter? And if so, should one worry less about the difference between say, the XL and a standard mignon for filter purposes? Without tasting the difference, it's hard to know if the extra cost is worth it. The Solo looks intriguing too, and the single dosing setup suits filter very well. And of course the Lagom is beautiful, who wouldn't want one. Any immediate instincts on what I should opt for between XL, a lesser Mignon, or a Solo? And by the way, what do you expect a Lagom to cost in GBP after shipping and taxes?

Any thoughts would be very helpful


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@Winnietheschmoo will you only be drinking filter coffee? Or do you have a need for espresso as well? Personally I have two hand grinders (both from MBK) for filter. One for at work and one for at home. I can grind even the lightest roasted wild Ethiopian beans in about a minute. Personally I just don't see the need for an electric grinder for filter But that is just me.


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

This grinder is becoming more and more appealing to me. Fancied a Niche but the waiting game to race for an order and then wait longer for delivery puts me off. Then there are the looks which I cant make my mind up on. The XL looks great and has the same finish all over vs the Specialita (different colour base) and is actually more compact than a niche other than the additional height for the hopper but still fits under kitchen units.

Shame yours is chrome Dallah as I fancy a matte black one.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

P1Fanatic said:


> Shame yours is chrome Dallah as I fancy a matte black one.


 @P1Fanatic don't underestimate the allure of the chromed finish. It looks the part next to a shiny stainless steel espresso machine. 😄


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

Dallah said:


> @P1Fanatic don't underestimate the allure of the chromed finish. It looks the part next to a shiny stainless steel espresso machine. 😄


 Haha nice try. I prefer Darth Vader to Captain Phasma / Cylons 😆

Plus it will be going next to an Apparamento Serie Nera with the black sides.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I have the grinder on a smart plug. Only so I could say "Turn on Capt Phasma" and the obverse. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Winnietheschmoo (Mar 11, 2021)

Dallah said:


> @Winnietheschmoo will you only be drinking filter coffee? Or do you have a need for espresso as well? Personally I have two hand grinders (both from MBK) for filter. One for at work and one for at home. I can grind even the lightest roasted wild Ethiopian beans in about a minute. Personally I just don't see the need for an electric grinder for filter But that is just me.


 I had thought that a hand grinder would be a good option. The ROK was a potential candidate, and the HG-1 would be lovely I'm sure, but having used a Hario hand grinder in the past, I am keen to go electric. Besides, the electric grinders are just such lovely toys and there is pleasure in the sound of high quality electric grinding, not to mention the convenience and speed. I do often grind 60 grams of coffee for a batch brew and think an electric machine would be more practical. If Bella Barista still have the Solo single dose grinder in stock when they reopen, I will go in and see how the feel and sound, and more importantly how consistently they grind at filter coarseness. It's just a shame that money doesn't grow on bushes like our beloved coffee beans.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Kjk said:


> The Specialita is a good grinder and seems to be the go-to home prosumer model, up to you as to whether or not you see value between that and the XL - common wisdom is that bigger is better with respect to burrs but I don't know how much additional cost is justified for more burr or a bigger adjustment wheel. Check the Eureka section of the Grinder forum @Coff Hey has done some cool videos taking apart Eureka grinders to show you some internal differences - I remember reading a comment alluding to better machining in the Specialita, not sure if that holds true into the XL or it is just "bigger is better".


 Usual delayed response sorry guys.

Apologies for the alluding with no explanation, feel free to call me up on things like that I am awful at explaining myself!! So to be clear the Specialita and XL both have their motors, motor holders and top burr holders machined in a separate process to ensure parallelity.

The XL is a commercial, speciality 65mm grinder in a domestic body. Nothing more, nothing less. It's not for everyone and honestly a 55 Specialita grinds near as makes no difference as well. My advice is you'll know if you need an XL. And if you don't know - then don't fret about it. Honestly


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

Coff Hey said:


> So to be clear the Specialita and XL both have their motors, motor holders and top burr holders machined in a separate process to ensure parallelity.


 Do you mean Specialita and XL each have there own separate machining or these two are separate from the rest of the mignon range?


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

P1Fanatic said:


> Do you mean Specialita and XL each have there own separate machining or these two are separate from the rest of the mignon range?


 Sorry so yes to be clear. Firstly so does brew pro but unless anyone says specifically I assume we're all on same page regards excluding it from seeping statements aha.

so specifically the aluminium billet that forms the motor holder, burr holder and the face of the motor body to which the holder secures are machined to silly tolerances.

A good metaphor would be it's akin to the time cost and tolerance BMW work to when they produce an engine vs mclaren!


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Coff Hey said:


> Sorry so yes to be clear. Firstly so does brew pro but unless anyone says specifically I assume we're all on same page regards excluding it from seeping statements aha.
> 
> so specifically the aluminium billet that forms the motor holder, burr holder and the face of the motor body to which the holder secures are machined to silly tolerances.
> 
> A good metaphor would be it's akin to the time cost and tolerance BMW work to when they produce an engine vs mclaren!


 It's great to get answers like this from someone who has the access/time to take these things apart and explain the differences - a lot of recommendations are "buy what I have because I have it".

I'm now very curious as to what I'd know if I needed the XL! Specialita is the first good grinder I've owned so I have no basis for comparison. Waiting for my Niche to arrive so I'll have the luxury of running two well regarded grinders side by side for a while.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Kjk said:


> It's great to get answers like this from someone who has the access/time to take these things apart and explain the differences - a lot of recommendations are "buy what I have because I have it".
> 
> I'm now very curious as to what I'd know if I needed the XL! Specialita is the first good grinder I've owned so I have no basis for comparison. Waiting for my Niche to arrive so I'll have the luxury of running two well regarded grinders side by side for a while.


 Would i recommend one to shoppers who's budget reaches? Yes

Would i recommend one over an atom 65 speciality? Yes

Would i replace a broken 55 with one? Yes

Would i recommend one over an atom 75? No

Would i replace a working 55 with one? No

It's a brilliant grinder but if you have a 55 just don't worry about it! If you are coming from nothing, hand, or retail grinder then by all means buy one its brilliant! But sits too close to the 55 to warrant the 300 odd quid its realistically going to cost you to do the switch..


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

That sums up my position well as I have no grinder at the moment but the £240 difference over the 55 is a little steep but its my birthday soon so what the hell. Best part is when the wife asks I just say its a Eureka Mignon which are around £200 🤭

There was me debating if matte black was better than gloss black to the realise they only do the XL in matte black. Atom 75 is a jump to far for me price and size wise. Decision made - will order XL next week. BB seem to be the only ones who stock it in the UK.


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

My XL in Matte Black turned up today from BB (I was trying do decide gloss or matte black only to realise that the XL only comes in matte vs the Specialita which comes in both options). Damn it is hefty for such a small thing - tried picking it up out of the box with one hand and soon changed to two hands lol.

Not used it in anger yet but at first glance:

Positives = Looks great, feels well built and sturdy, like the dial with grind sizes on the side vs the top

Negatives = The gold XL badge on the front is ever so slightly lopsided which triggers my OCD, the power cable is very long and no mechanism to store or shorten it, the black hopper release tab seems like an afterthought as very flimsy (mine doesn't even fully close - not sure if that's by design or just needs some use to loosen up a bit more).


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

P1Fanatic said:


> My XL in Matte Black turned up today from BB (I was trying do decide gloss or matte black only to realise that the XL only comes in matte vs the Specialita which comes in both options). Damn it is hefty for such a small thing - tried picking it up out of the box with one hand and soon changed to two hands lol.
> 
> Not used it in anger yet but at first glance:
> 
> ...


 FYI on all my equipment I loosen the mains cable clamp, insert excess cable into the body and re-clamp. Can do it on the Mignon as well as nearly any machine or grinder to be honest! If you want video how to just ask!


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

Coff Hey said:


> FYI on all my equipment I loosen the mains cable clamp, insert excess cable into the body and re-clamp. Can do it on the Mignon as well as nearly any machine or grinder to be honest! If you want video how to just ask!


 Good to know thanks. Is that easy enough to do or does it involve taking it apart to get to the inside near the bottom where the cable enters the chassis?


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

P1Fanatic said:


> Good to know thanks. Is that easy enough to do or does it involve taking it apart to get to the inside near the bottom where the cable enters the chassis?


 It does mean taking the base off, but it's minimal thereafter. See below. I do it on all my electricals because I'm a touch OCD!


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks for that. Will take a look once I've decided where its going to stay. From your video I am not sure how much space there will be (possibly less with the XL model) and if enough slack in the blue/brown/yellow wires to hide enough of the power cable (probably looking at reducing by 2/3rds as so close to wall socket). But good to know something can be done.


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

I just measured it and its longer than I remembered - 165cm from where it leaves the grinder exit to the bottom of the plug! Is that the same for the Specialita or does the XL come with an XL (eXtra Long) power cable 😆


----------



## Wiss (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi

After getting the Niche for a week now i am a disapointed a little bit because i expected it to be a huge step from the BB005 and i am thinking maybe the problem is that i prefer the taste profile of flat burrs! So i am considering to buy a Mignon and again i am uncertain do i need the XL or the Specialita will be enough (in term of grinding quality and consequently the taste)

very interestred to know how do you think about this whole thing!

i will appreciate any comparison between the Niche and Specialita, Magnifico or XL


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

They are different machines. One is time based and the other is single dosing. So also depends what you want to do with it. The Mignon is more suited to a single grind type and not setup for switching between like the Niche. As for flavour differences some would say you need to wear those Niche burrs in before making a decision. Other than that the only way to tell what you prefer would be to test them side by side. You could easily do that and if you prefer the Mignon you shouldn't lose any money on the Niche - may even make some if you sell on Ebay.

The XL is £240 over the price of the Specialita. Differences:

-Larger 65mm diamond burrs

-Faster grind speed (not sure if that is solely down to larger burrs)

-Rubberised PF holder

-Grind dial has grind numbers on the sides rather than the top so easier to see but still a small dial

-The entire chassis is the same colour (base on the Specialita is different)

-XL badge on the front is a proper bade and not a sticker

Whether that amounts up to £240 better is your call. It has the same dimensions as the Specialita other than being an extra 3cm taller.


----------



## HelmerFudd (Apr 25, 2021)

@Coff Hey

I am new here. Just made a post on a different thread but I think this one seems more pertinent.

I am at the tail end of an aeon of research and just this *Friday* decided definitively that the Specialita is THEE grinder to pair with our Linea Mini according to our budget and needs. 4-6 shots per day. Single dosing.

Then *Saturday *I discovered the XL. It's so new I can't find much info on it. The ELR system appeals to me as well as the bigger burrs. I typically thought bigger burrs most of the time = higher retention. That 0.2 retention sounds almost too good to be true.

The extra few hundred doesn't bother me.

Were you implying above that the XL is simply a "Specialty 65" inside a Mignon casing? I was under the impression the Specialty 65 has 2.5-4grams retention and had already decided on the Specialita as opposed to the Specialty. Also, the specialty 65 is over $700 more than the Specialita where I'm from. With the XL being only $300 more, that's more in my price range.

I am finally down to two grinders in my decision: The Specialita or the Mignon XL. Just need help deciding!

Please help!

Thank you.


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

If the extra few hundred in cost does not bother you then surely the XL is a no brainer?


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

HelmerFudd said:


> @Coff Hey
> 
> I am new here. Just made a post on a different thread but I think this one seems more pertinent.
> 
> ...


 Sorry I was too flippant!

The XL is similar to an S 65. Speed quality and volume. The grind chamber has 65 blades squeezed in resulting in low retention.

the s 65 is however in the body designed for a 75. Meaning the burrs are lost in the chamber. Eg much higher retention!

if I had a requirement for 2kg+ a day In a shop then s 65 probably starting to make sense it's big hopper, employee proof body etc. but to be clear the XL is grinder to go for at 65mm money.

All brands considered the grind quality is exceptional, Eurekas always punch in this department. Bear in mind the fiorenzatos and Mazzer are same blades from first gen super jolly for example. I think they came out in like 2000 didn't they? Historian will have to jump in and correct me aha!

but yeah go for it unless you've got 80mm money don't think twice!


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Oh and I'm not privy to how eureka measure it but the true way to measure retention is with volume

from a cleaned grinder I weigh in lots of coffee. No less than 250g and weigh out with individual programs with pauses between.

You can then see what the grinder has really retained! Unsurprisingly tells different story to most published figures!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

HelmerFudd said:


> I am at the tail end of an aeon of research and just this *Friday* decided definitively that the Specialita is THEE grinder to pair with our Linea Mini according to our budget and needs. 4-6 shots per day. Single dosing.


 I'd read more about that. Specialita doesn't fare that well with single dosing. Hence all the SD mods you see, caps, tubes, bellows etc I needs some weight behind the beans really.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Oh right okay I've now noticed I only read the last paragraph of the above and completely missed it was the decision between a specialita and an XL!

this is a hard one I can't answer for you. But the issue is not the grinder it's you. In a nice way!

- will it play on your mind if you have a 55 that the 65 exists (it didn't until recently and no one mentioned wanting a 65mm mignon)

- is your palate able to pick out the really detailed and complex features in the coffee you drink

- have you reached a point of near perfect consistency elsewhere. Or do you see yourself getting here within the ownership of this grinder

- are you ok with the fact the XL will depreciate more than a 55

3 out of 4 yeses get an XL. It's a fantastic grinder. Really like it myself. But it is a slightly different proposition to a normal mignon. I see things very black and white (undoubtedly autistic yes!) so sharing it for another view point not to persuade you in either direction!

mignon is a grinder for the people

XL is a grinder for the fanatic and the in for a penny in for a pound types (that's me!)

You won't regret either I'm sure 🙂


----------



## CoffeeTim (Nov 23, 2020)

I am just wondering if there's anyone comparing a Mignon XL with an Atom 65 in terms of speed and retention.

And I also have a few question comparing it to Specialita.

How much faster is the grinding.

How much lower the retention is.

Are both XL and Specialita diamond inside burrs??

In my country, XL is USD142 cheaper than Atom 65 and USD340 more expensive than Specialita.

Any opinion? thanks in advance for the information.


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

I cant offer any comparison test or data on retention. But speed wise my new XL does 18g in 3s so bang on the 3g/s.


----------

